# PEW rex babies



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Out of two of my PEW rexes 
These three are just too cute.
They opened their eyes yesterday and are
about 2 1/2 weeks old. I think. I didn't check the calendar yet.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They really are sweeties, like tiny, woolly (and very sleepy) little lambs!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

if they just opened their eyes they'll be more like 14 days and yes very very cute


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the sheeps.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

That second picture made my heart melt! :love1


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

So cute and fluffy :love


----------

